# Books for Data Structure



## The Conqueror (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm little confused on which book to buy. I'm currently in Semester -3 of Mumbai University.



The university has recommended the following books for DATA STRUCTURES IN C :
TEXTBOOKS:
1.
Data Structures A Psedocode Approach with C, Ri
chard F. Gilberg & Behrouz A. Forouzan, second
edition, CENGAGE Learning.
2.
Data Structures using C, Reema Thareja, Oxford University press.
3.
Introduction to Data Structure
and its Applications Jean-Paul Tremblay, P. G. Sorenson

Reference Books:
1.
Data Structures Using C & C++, Ra
jesh K. Shukla, Wiley- India.
2.
Data Structures Using C, ISRD Gr
oup, Second Edition, Tata McGraw-Hill
3.
Data Structure Using C, Balagurusamy
4.
C & Data Structures, Prof. P.S. Deshpa
nde, Prof. O.G. Kakde, Dreamtech press.
5.
Data Structures, Adapted by: GAV PAI, Schaum’s Outlines 


However, my teacher suggests using Yashwant Kanetkar's book for Data Structures. But I've read on several forums that Kanetkar's book does not follow ANSI standard. 
 Which book would be the best for a beginner?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 17, 2013)

get Shaum's outline for DSA.

Coreman is also good, but is slightly more advanced. Whats your syllabus btw?

Coreman is also good, but is slightly more advanced. Whats your syllabus btw?


----------



## The Conqueror (Jul 17, 2013)

*mu.ac.in/syllabus/4.74 S.E. Computer Engineering.pdf

Please suggest me some books for Discrete Structures, OOP too (you can check the syllabus above)

Thanks a lot


----------

